# Legacy Ornamental Mill 1800 - $2700 (Lowell)



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Legacy Ornamental Mill 1800 
I am not sure if this is a good price, I have no idea if they are found often, But here it is, for what its worth. All the specks.:'(


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Howard

That's a bit high for that one  by about 1000.oo dollars..

Here's a snapshot of it I think Doug has one ,it's a great machine 

Legacy Ornamental Mill
********
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...actacle-dust-control-part-timers-118_4805.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/71628-post32.html
=========



dutchman 46 said:


> Legacy Ornamental Mill 1800
> I am not sure if this is a good price, I have no idea if they are found often, But here it is, for what its worth. All the specks.:'(


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I'd agree, Bob. If he had more accessories, I might agree with his price, but for just the basic machine I think he's missed the mark a bit.

Legacy is closing out this series of mills, switching over to CNC ones. They have a bunch of used ones that they have taken in as exchange to get previous customers to upgrade. If you're wanting a second hand mill, you might want to shoot them an email directly to see if they can set you up with one.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Ok 1 I didn't have a clue as far as the worth, or price. Better to have posted it, that to find out later that it was a low price!


----------



## popeyekris (Dec 4, 2010)

this model was sold for over $4500 new back in '05. Without the router and bits. With the Drive Motor and skirts.


----------



## woodworker2k5 (Jan 26, 2009)

Very interested in you Legacy, Will you call me? Jack 1931-593-2179 [email protected]


----------



## Begat (Nov 2, 2010)

Did you ever sell your Legacy 1800? If not, is it still for sale?

Begat


----------



## Djm73 (Nov 10, 2014)

*1800 legacy*

Hi;

Being disabled I have found that these types of mills is about all I can do. My question is have you still got this mill? and if so, is it still for sale and how much are you willing to take for it?

Dave


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Begat and Dave. At the top left corner of each post is the date it was made. The original post for that machine was August of 2010, over 4 years ago. It is unlikely that it is still available.


----------



## Davif (Nov 24, 2014)

Djm73 said:


> Hi;
> 
> Being disabled I have found that these types of mills is about all I can do. My question is have you still got this mill? and if so, is it still for sale and how much are you willing to take for it?
> 
> Dave


Hello Dave,

I just saw your post as I was looking to sell my legacy 1800. I have most of the options available (ie. Reverse, all indexers, pattern attachment, all gear multipliers) except the motor drive. I have a dc motor with a drive controller that I was going to add but it's not a legacy drive motor.. I've used the machine several times and you can make columns up to 8' long on this model. I live in Edwardsville, il and would like to sell it and the motor for 3500 obo. I paid 6500 new. Please let me know if you are interested. 

Thanks, 

David


----------



## Djm73 (Nov 10, 2014)

*Legacy 1800*

Hi;

Sorry for taking this long to reply. I don't get around all that well and it takes time for me to get to everything I need to do. With that said I need to know where you live other than just a city or town or at least give me something close so that I can figure out where it is you are from or close to.
I am indeed looking for the 1800 as it seems that I am getting some projects that are longer than what my 1200 can handle, and I am no good at trying to match peices up as I have never been able to do so the 1800 is my only option left.
If you have a phone number we can share I will give it a call same on this side, just let me know.

Dave


----------



## TruckeeWoodworker (Sep 12, 2013)

Someone sent me a PM to see if I sold my Legacy Ornamental Mill 1800. Coincidentally, I just sold it earlier this week. I am sorry; I haven't posted 10 messages, so the site would not allow me to respond to the sender privately.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

To those who may be interested, Bill Hylton's "Router Magic" has a very detailed chapter dedicated to building a near replica of a Legacy Mill.


----------

